# Qu'importe d'ailleurs



## olives

Hola,

 
He utilizado "además". Pero la posición quizas sea mal. Además, hay otras soluciones como "por lo demás", "por otra parte" y también "por otro lado".

Para "Qu'importe", he eligido "no importa"
 
"Qu’importe d’ailleurs, aujourd’hui, le Guggenheim Bilbao attire près d’un million de visiteurs par an, [...]"
"No importa además, hoy, el Guggenheim Bilbao atrae cerca de un millón de visitantes por año, [...]"

 
Gracias.


----------



## IsaSol

Ah! revoilà le Guggenheim de Bilbao ....!
Je crois que *no importa...*ça ne marche pas bien ici. Je dirais:
 De todos modos, hoy en dìa, etc...
Ou bien: Sea lo que sea, a la hora de hoy el Guggenheim...etc
Attends d'autres réponses
Isa.


----------



## olives

Gracias IsaSol,
voy a esperar otras ideas.

Aunque soy francés, la frase en francés suena un poco raro. Por lo tanto, quizas sea mejor traducir la frase de una manera bastante diferente.
Qué os parecéis?


----------



## yserien

olives said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> He utilizado "además". Pero la posición quizas sea mal. Además, hay otras soluciones como "por lo demás", "por otra parte" y también "por otro lado".
> 
> Para "Qu'importe", he eligido "no importa"
> 
> "Qu’importe d’ailleurs, aujourd’hui, le Guggenheim Bilbao attire près d’un million de visiteurs par an, [...]"
> "No importa además, hoy, el Guggenheim Bilbao atrae cerca de un millón de visitantes por año, [...]"
> Personalmente siempre me chifló traducir* ailleurs* "por otra parte. Naturalmente no excluyo otras.
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"De todas formas-maneras, que más da-da lo mismo-es igual.."
Un poco más coloquial, pero...

Saludos


----------



## olives

aquí se puede traducir "d'ailleurs" por "de todas maneras"?
 
Pero, como has dicho, creo que las expresiones que has dado son un poco coloquial.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne niut,

Qué importa además, hoy...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nhat

moi j'aime bien "sea lo que sea"="quoiqu'il en soit" pour "qu'importe"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenas de nuevo. 

¿Alguien me podría especificar qué significa "passer d'ailleurs" en la siguiente frase?

*Les adolescents passent d'ailleurs leur temps à user notre autorité. El les adultes ont à faire respecter la loi. Les explications ne suffisent pas.*

Habla acerca de los jóvenes que se rebelan.

Merci encore de votre aide.


----------



## totor

A mi juicio, ese *d'ailleurs* es irrelevante.

*Los adolescentes se pasan el tiempo desgastando nuestra autoridad.*

Pero por las dudas, espera otras opiniones.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De acuerdo, Totor, esperaremos; sin embargo, es muy posible que tengas razón. Yo también lo pensé pero, ante la duda, preferí ponerme en vuestras manos.

Un saludito a Buenos Aires.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pocas veces un autor pone en sus frases una palabra irrelevante. 

*D'ailleurs*, añade un matiz: viene para apoyar lo dicho en la frase anterior, para demostrar lo acertado que estamos: ésta es la prueba, el ejemplo que confirma o completa lo dicho. 

Los adolescentes, por cierto /por otra parte, se pasan ...

¿Sobra de veras, o añade algo?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## AlanteAlante

d'ailleurs es como ademas

Ademas los adolescantes pasan ...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias a todos. Me perdía un poco al encontrarse en medio de la frase. El además lo hubiese visto más claro de haber estado al inicio; es decir: 

*D'ailleurs, les adolescents* *passent* *leur temps à user notre autorité. El les adultes ont à faire respecter la loi. Les explications ne suffisent pas.*


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
Te doy mi punto de vista que no tiene nada de científico; es más bien "una impresión"

d'ailleurs les ados ... = además, los adolescentes ... añades algo a tu frase anterior llana y sencillamente, continúas tu explicación 

les ados passent d'ailleurs = los adolescentes , no hay que olvidarlo, se pasan el tiempo = repites algo ya sabido, apelas a la experiencia de tu interlocutor, es prueba de lo que dices ....

¿ diminutito matiz ?


----------



## onlyou

Hola. Os pongo dos frases que me está costando muchísimo traducir, y os doy mi intento, a ver qué os parece. Corregidme todo lo incorrecto y no dudeis en hacer sugerencias, por favor.
Il se trouva, d'ailleurs, qu'en tout état de cause le gaullisme était une réponse adéquate, infiniment plus dynamique que ce que l'on avait d'abord partout proclamé qu'il serait, et dont le danger était chaque fois ailleurs que là oú on croyait le trouver.
*Se encuentra, por lo demás/además(?), que en todo estado de causa el gaullismo era una respuesta adecuada, infinitamente más dinámica que lo que se había proclamado al principio por todas partes, y en el que el peligro estaba cada vez en un lugar distinto, no solo donde se creía encontrar.*
Merci


----------



## yoliyoli

Es una frase complicada de entender por sí sola. Para que se comprenda en español y mantener el sentido hay que cambiarla un poco. A ver qué te parece.
*
Se encontró, además, que en todo caso el gaullismo era una respuesta adecuada, infinitamente más dinámica que lo que se había proclamado al principio por todos lados, y en la que el peligro estaba cada vez en un lugar distinto al que se esperaba.
*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Bastante complicado en efecto.
Aportaría algunas enmiendas: Por lo demás, resultó que, sea lo que sea, el gaulismo era una respuesta adecuada, infinitamente más dinámica de lo que, en un principio, se había proclamado por doquier que sería, y el peligro que suponía estaba cada vez en un lugar distinto al que se pensaba encontrarlo.
Es tan confuso en español como en francés, pero no tenemos porqué aclararlo.
Si te puede ayudar


----------



## uminuscula

Hola, me gusta la versión de Gurb, pero aporto alguna sugerencia más.. al final podrás hacer un collage con tu versión y todas las nuestras..!

Resultó, de hecho, que de cualquier forma el gaulismo era una respueta adecuada, infinitamente más dinámica que lo que inicialmente se había proclamado por doquier, y cuyo peligro se hallaba a cada vez en un lugar distinto de aquel en que se creía que estaba.

saludos!


----------



## onlyou

Hola a todos. Si, la verdad es que la frase tiene tela, al igual que el texto completo. Me estoy volviendo loca pero en fin, muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. Saludos


----------



## utrerana

Esa palabra me sale muchas veces en el libro que  estoy leyendo ( y hasta creo que ya voy entendiendo!) pero la palabra d`ailleurs no se qué significa ni cuando hay que usarla, ¿ me podeis ayudar? Graciasssssssssssssssss


----------



## esteban

Me parece que en español equivaldría a "por cierto".

Je me demande quand est-ce qu'ils vont venir arranger le réfrigérateur. 
D'ailleurs, ce serait pas mal qu'ils jettent aussi un coup d'oeil sur l'ordinateur...

Me pregunto cuándo vendrán a arreglar la nevera. Por cierto, no estaría mal que también revisaran el computador...

Saludos

esteban


----------



## selletrad

¿Contexto, s´i l vous plaît?

Podría ser: "Por cierto", " de fuera, de otro lugar"...


----------



## esteban

Pero claro depende del contexto.

Elle vient d'ailleurs.
Ella no es de aquí.


----------



## funambule23

Hola Utrerana:
Aqui te dejo un intento de traducción de la frase completa, lo que escribí entre paréntesis puede omitirse en español para que suene mejor:

Je me demande quand est-ce qu'ils vont venir arranger le réfrigérateur. 
D'ailleurs, ce serait pas mal qu'ils jettent aussi un coup d'oeil sur l'ordinateur...

Me pregunto cuando (es que) (ellos) van a venir a arreglar el refrigerador, además (o por otra parte), no estaría mal que (ellos) echen también una mirada al ordenador.

Saludos


----------



## esteban

¡Hola funambule!

La frase que tradujiste no estaba en la pregunta original; la escribí yo a título ilustrativo para que pudiera apreciarse ese d'ailleurs contextualizado.

Saludos


----------



## funambule23

Mejor aún, así queda más que claro que quiere decir d'ailleurs

saludos


----------



## LaMaCaRa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡¡Hola de nuevo!!

Tengo un gran problema con el siguiente párrafo, porque estoy completamente perdida con el sentido al que éste refiere, creo que la complicación está en el verbo _exclue, _¿alguien podría ayudarme a traducirlo?

[...] Cet aurait facilité l'attribution d'une appellation globale, sans *d'ailleurs que cela exclue* pour autant leur répartition postérieure en encomiendas, mais à partir de villages de missions, c'est-à-dire après leur identification, leur enregistrement[...]

MIL GRACIAS POR SU TIEMPO, SU AYUDA SIEMPRE ES ACERTADA Y OPORTUNA


----------



## Pohana

LaMaCaRa said:


> [...] aurait facilité l'attribution d'une appellation globale, *sans d'ailleurs que cela exclue pour autant leur répartition postérieure en encomiendas*, ....



Bonne nuit:

  "habría facilitado la atribución de una apelación global, sin que por ello eso excluyera, además, su repartición posterior en encomiendas"

À +

Pohana


----------



## alsebal

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola a todos:

Tengo un problema con tanta negación en esta frase:
"Vous n'avez d'ailleurs pas que des amis là-bas".

Sé que sin el _pas (vous n'avez que des amis)_, querría decir: allí no tiene más que amigos, no tiene sino amigos, allí son sólo amigos lo que usted tiene, etc.
Pero con el _pas _por ahí en medio, ya no sé si tiene o no tiene amigos, o si es una forma irónica de decirlo... En fin, no sé si me he explicado bien o la he liado más... 

Os agradeceré vuestra explicación.

Saludos,
A.


----------



## Paquita

Si dices "vous *n*'avez *que* des amis" significa que *todos* son tus amigos

Si dices "vous *n'*avez *pas que* des amis", significa que entre la gente tienes amigos *y* enemigos con los cuales tendrás que contar...

Diría algo como = no todos son tus amigos


----------



## alsebal

Mil gracias por tu ayuda, Paquit&, como siempre, certera, precisa y clara.

Saludos,
A.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola, por favor, ¿alguien me podría decir en español esta parte marcada? No la entiendo en francés... Estoy perdida con esta parte. Mil gracias.

Leur nettoyage régulier demande des budgets très importants si on veut préserver la pierre originale, souvent sculptée d'ailleurs lorsqu'il s'agit de monuments à fortiori de statues

Intento:

Su limpieza regular exige un importante presupuesto para preservar la piedra original, *a menudo es tallada, cuando se trata de monumentos y más aún de estatuas*.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

No sé si voy a serte de mucha utilidad pero creo que falta alguna coma:

...on veut préserver la pierre originale*, souvent sculptée d'ailleurs,* lorsqu'il s'agit de monuments à fortiori de statues...

d'ailleurs = por cierto/por otra parte/además...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
Yo cambiaría "a menudo es tallada..." por "a menudo esculpida cuando se trata..."
El aun no lleva tilde, MoonLight (puedes leer el comentario 17 de MarieSuzanne en este hilo, mucho mejor que guiarse por la confusa explicación del DRAE). En este caso es fácil ver que no es adverbio de tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## Pohana

Athos de Tracia said:


> ... creo que falta alguna coma:
> ...on veut préserver la pierre originale*, souvent sculptée d'ailleurs,* lorsqu'il s'agit de monuments à fortiori de statues... (d'accord )
> d'ailleurs = por cierto/por otra parte/además...



... _la piedra original, a menudo esculpida por cierto, cuando se trata de monumentos ... _

À +
Pohana


----------



## ninitacam

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

Hola,

Querría saber cómo se usa d'ailleurs con el significado de "además" en una frase. ¿Va entre comas?
**** Regla 2. Abra un hilo para cada pregunta. Martine (Mod...)

Muchas gracias


----------

